

A lisp interpreter written in shell script - RHSeeger
https://github.com/RHSeeger/lishp

======
RHSeeger
A simple experiment at building a lisp interpreter in bash. More than
anything, a learning experience for myself (I'm proficient in shell script,
but there's been many a case where I had to fight to get it to do what I
wanted), but I thought it would be worth sharing with others.

